# Kingdom Hearts club



## Xelac (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, I finally got around to it! From a few threads in the video games section of the entertainment forums, I saw that enough people liked Kingdom Hearts. So, I checked to make sure that there wasn't already a club for Kingdom Hearts and made this. I mainly like Organization XIII though.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 27, 2009)

There's no thread for Kingdom Hearts in the Clubs section because it's redundant.


----------



## Xelac (Feb 27, 2009)

What dose "redunant" mean? There's a club now!


----------



## Zuu (Feb 27, 2009)

... 

Clubs are for discussion.

Kingdom Heart threads in Entertainment are for discussion.

Therefore, KH club is redundant.


----------

